

Gradle vs. Maven Feature Comparison - aechsten
http://gradle.org/maven_vs_gradle/

======
vorg
"Groovy" isn't mentioned even once on this page. Are the Gradle people
embarrassed about their sole offering of Groovy for the build DSL? Because
Maven uses XML, any programming language can sit on top and be used as a
configuration DSL. [https://github.com/takari/polyglot-
maven](https://github.com/takari/polyglot-maven) not only offers Groovy, but
also Clojure, Scala, and Ruby.

